# Branch circuit conductors/ feeder in same conduit



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oramac406 said:


> Is it legal to install branch circuit conductors in a conduit with feeders supplying a 70 amp sub-panel in a residential application. I've seen many sub-panels located next to a main panel where they removed some branch circuit breakers to relocate in the sub-panel to make room for sub panel main breaker and used the same conduit. The conduit length in this application would be 80 feet


Not a problem unless you have service conductors.


----------

